

YC voting arrows - damir

Are they really needed? Why not just count clicks on links and ditch the arrows completely?
======
pg
Because sometimes stories are made to sound a lot more interesting than they
are. Vallewag specializes in this. Ranking by clicks would encourage every
submitter to do it.

~~~
jgrahamc
It would be cool if he system looked at what links I clicked on and then
didn't vote up. That could be used to get an idea of what I didn't get excited
about; perhaps that would could as a fractional vote down.

John.

------
izak30
A lot of clicks (at least most of mine) come from the RSS feed. I only come to
the site when I really want to vote something up, or if I want to comment (or
read comments). I'm a fairly passive user of YC, so a lot of my votes I didn't
even 'click' from the site, so you'd also have to check those from the RSS
feed for this to even remotely be effective.

------
shayan
we only get to see the titles here if the system was designed to give a teaser
of the article or maybe a separate voting of the quality of the article then
we would know more clearly how good the contents are .. I guess voting up and
down will help to some extend to solve the problem .. i would agree its not
the most useful feature

------
mwerty
Another reason: Because you 'need' to advertise broccoli, not pizza.

